# Dry skin... Canola/olive oil?



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

My puppy is about 18 weeks now and due to the cold weather his skin/coat is a little dry. I had a lady recommend putting canola oil in his food for a little while, should I do that? I've also heard of putting olive oil in his food, should I do that? If so how much should I put in his food, how often, and should I just do this til it gets better or all the way through the winter?
Also heard of using a shampoo with oatmeal, should I just do that? Also I was wondering if anyone has a suggestion for getting the dry skin or flakes out of his fur now or until it improves? His brush isn't really getting it. Sorry for all of the questions, but thank you for any input.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Try using Organic extra virgin coconut oil, never heard of using the others, and I would avoid giving too many baths unnecessarily, but that may just be me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

O6 is good for skin. HOWEVER, O6 is also skewing the ratio of O3 to O6. As far as oils go, I would prefer to give sardines and hemp oil.

Bathing will help relieve the itching. I like the Emu oil shampoo my local groomer uses. Emu oil will put the necessary oil back in the dogs skin while cleaning the gunk out.

Humidifier in the house will help more than anything.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Evening primrose oil, borage oil, sunflower oil, coconut oil, red palm oil, and hemp oil.

I rotate these. Start off with a few drops to avoid cannon butt.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am not keen on canola oil. For one thing most of the canoloa is GMO, and I understand it is bed to go rancid. Sunflowers post looks good. I give the coconut oil


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My vet recommended corn oil, 1teaspoon per 10 lbs.Still saw some flakes but it did stop the scratching.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't like "canola" oil, which is actually rapeseed oil, renamed.

Just about anything is better than that oil.

Canola oil used to be called RAPESEED oil but the name was changed for marketing reasons - NaturalNews.com

http://www.naturalnews.com/043948_canola_oil_hidden_health_dangers_food_bar.html


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I wouldn't do canola or corn oil, personally. I see huge improvements in the coats of foster dogs just by giving them a capsule of fish oil twice a day. Adding some coconut oil (in addition to the fish oil) is even better (for other reasons -- if there's any underlying yeasty skin causing flakiness, for example, coconut will help). 

You have to be patient to see the results. I start to get noticeably better skin and coats in the foster dogs in about a month, and they get better and better as time goes on.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Feedsentials and Shemp oil do wonders for skin and coat condition....just sayin' ?


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hmm, got a lot of different answers on this one. Sunflowers, that seems like an interesting combination. How did you come up with that? And do you rotate day to day, or week to week? 

I think I'm going to start coconut oil, adding a couple drops to his breakfast and dinner and then gradually get up to a teaspoon in his breakfast and dinner. 

There seems to be a lot of amazing benefits to adding it to there diet. I may consider adding it to his fur during a bath down the road, if necessary.

http://www.petguide.com/health/dog/what-are-the-benefits-of-coconut-oil-for-dogs/


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

dhaney81 said:


> Hmm, got a lot of different answers on this one. Sunflowers, that seems like an interesting combination. How did you come up with that? And do you rotate day to day, or week to week?
> l]


Evening Primrose oil was recommended by a regular vet, when Hans had puppy dandruff.

The rest, I saw as ingredients in skin supplements for dogs, and chose to buy the human grade so I can take some myself, as well.

I grab whatever is handy, I don't have a specific way of rotating these. I add about a teaspoon of one oil or one capsule to his food, because the borage and evening primrose oil come in capsules.

I do need to mention that Hans has a very sensitive gut, so I can't give him too much oil. Other dogs may be able to handle more.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am not sure how dogs do with coconut oil in a bath but I know as a person, it was horrible to get out. I use in the shower as a scrub for my skin (salt+coconut oil) but would not put on my dog......too greasy......JMO.


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah I'm hesitant on putting it on his coat as well, but the article I posted on the topic gave some instructions on how to do it. 

""You can even use coconut oil in your dog’s bath. Melt about 2 tablespoons of coconut oil into a cup of hot water. Once you’ve finished the shampooing portion of the bath, refill it with clean lukewarm water and add in the melted oil. Using a cup or jug, pour this oil and water mixture over your dog’s body and rub it into his skin. Not only will with soothe and moisturize your dog’s skin and give him a healthier looking coat, he’ll smell yummy!""


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol, you may end up with a licking problem if they like CO enough. It is pretty greasy, I scoop it out on a spoon and slide it off with a finger giving it to them, I have to use soap and hot water to rinse it off.


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Haha, good point. There isn't much he doesn't like.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Lol, you may end up with a licking problem if they like CO enough. It is pretty greasy, I scoop it out on a spoon and slide it off with a finger giving it to them, I have to use soap and hot water to rinse it off.


Both of my dogs LOVE coconut oil, I use two spoons to scoop and distribute otherwise I just rub the excess all over my hands. I use it on Delgado's lips if I notice them starting to get dry from the winter cold but he licks so much I put it on at least twice a day and try to distract him for at least a few minutes. I can only imagine what slathering it on his body would do!  I'll stick to having them injest it orally and have the body regulate it to the skin lol

I use a shampoo and conditioner with coconut oil in it and I love it. No problems with feeling greasy or a build up, though I don't know the actual concentration of course


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

I also give Dixie coconut oil to help with her dry skin and because it's good her her (not to mention she absolutely loves the stuff lol). When we first moved to AK she got dry skin really bad, the coconut oil has helped tremendously, I was also giving her plain greek yogurt and an egg  I have also put some Coconut oil on her skin, didn't have a problem with her getting to greasy (than again, I used a TINY bit on the bad spot's) and she left it alone pretty well, but it was like torture for her because she couldn't lick it and she LOVES coconut oil lol


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I made the mistake of rinsing Traveler with a mix of 1 TBS coconut oil to a GALLON of warm water. Did I say mistake? It was a nightmare! I had slick walls and carpet and he attracted every bit of dirt and sand for miles around. 

Don't do it.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

My experience using oil directly on my own hair was... Meh. Too greasy and it makes a mess in the tub. I don't bathe my dog much. She gets EVOO for the O9's and salmon oil for the O6's. Very satisfied with the results.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Blah. Meant to say salmon oil for the O3's.


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

So I bought some coconut oil yesterday, and I'm probably going to start using it today. This is the first time I've ever used coconut oil for anything, and I thought it was more of an oil/liquified more. I have a couple questions...

Should I melt it down everytime before I use it? Or can I melt down a lot at once? Or can I give it to him in the chunky form?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You don't need to melt it down. But start with a very small amount, maybe half a teaspoon.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I never warm it up until it's liquid. Too easy to spill. I just scoop some out with a spoon and Hans happily licks it off. It is considered a treat by him because I present it as a treat.
When I started him on it, I started slowly building up from a teaspoon.


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sounds good, thank you. I'll report back on how he reacts to it and how it affects his coat.


----------

